
Warren Buffet on scheduling meetings - ohjeez
https://m.signalvnoise.com/warren-buffet-on-scheduling-meetings-f0826c0e88f6#.uq48ossqh
======
mikestew
"Yes he’s Warren Buffet, but no one granted him the power to do that or say
that. _He decided that_."

What a load of crap. Of course Buffet was granted that power, by those who
give him enough respect to let him get away with that. "But no one granted him
that respect, he earned it." Damned right he earned it, and he earned it over
the course of many years, if not decades. You think he was scheduling meetings
this way back in 1958 when most probably looked at him as just some hayseed
from Nebraska, if they even knew who he was at all? Maybe he was, I'm too lazy
to go research it, but I doubt it very much. Yes, Buffet "decided" that. But
I'll state that his decision wasn't respected until he was first a world-
renowned investor who is pretty much a household name.

In summary, once you're in solid financial position and the vast majority of
the world answers to you, and not the other way around, here's one weird tip
to make your schedule more manageable.

------
vanattab
I am pretty sure if I tried this with my clients they would not be my clients
for long.

